# Sizzles?



## XxPandaxX (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey  New here ! Anyway, does anyone know anything about SIZZLES ? Not Frizzles, Sizzles. I'll be getting some Sizzle eggs along with some others, but mainly Sizzle bantam eggs. I looked them up, and there were all different pictures. Some looked like Silkies almost, but fluffier. Also, the rooster is a Blue Laced Red Wyandotte and the other is a Blue Laced Wyandotte. What should I get from the eggs ? Thanks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try the app Picken Chicken. They have great breed descriptions and pictures.


----------



## XxPandaxX (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm about to go download it  thanks :3


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe Cross between silkie and frizzle.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

XxPandaxX said:


> I'm about to go download it  thanks :3


where are you downloading it from? i cant find it


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Apple store for me. I do iPhone, iPad. Maybe iTunes. Where do you buy apps?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

We have a growing breed database going, if you notice a breed that is missing please add it:

http://www.chickenforum.com/chickens/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A sizzle is basically a mixed chicken. Its a Silkie /Frizzle Cochin mix. The breed started back in the 90's and is not yet a recognized breed. The breed is still in the works and if you want to continue the look of your sizzle you really need to find a some breeders to help explain the genetics.


----------

